# Livestock Trailers



## Framerman (Apr 3, 2013)

With trailer prices going thru the roof what make and size are you guys pulling.

I have a 6'-8" x 20' Circle W that pulls as hard empty as it does loaded.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

There's some good ones out there. I'm partial to Eby.

You looking for a steel or Al trailer?


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I'm pulling a 2005 32 foot Titan that has some rust issues. I bought it from a custom hauler and I feel most of its rust issues are from salt on the roads and maybe poor paint. Its been a good trailer though and has hauled a lot of cattle. Tossing around the idea of fixing it up and having bedliner applied on the front, fenders, and 2 feet up on the bottom.

I've been planning on buying a new trailer for a few years now and am still debating on steel or aluminum. If I go steel it'll be another Titan but then I'll plan on trading every 5 to 7 years. If I go aluminum it'll be either EBY or Wilson. Not sure if I haul enough cattle to justify the aluminum but sure am tired of rust. Also kinda worried if the aluminum will handle the rough gravel roads as well as a steel trailer.


----------



## Framerman (Apr 3, 2013)

Hard to justify the price of aluminum but they do hold there value a lot better then steel


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I have an old 26" NeckOver brand. I use it mostly in moving cows or calves around here. I have a newer 20 foot goose that was made locally. It is what we use when going to the sale. Mine are steel.

The sale barn has spoiled me. They have two nice aluminum trailers and will come 35 miles and haul my calves for $50 a load.

A friend went to the state cattleman's convention last week and is pretty set on buying a new 16" aluminum bumper pull.

I sold my bumper pull because it stayed borrowed most of the time.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I would love to have an Eby or Wilson one day. My 20' gooseneck is worn out and I get 2 guys to help load and haul for me for $100. It's a 90 mile round trip. I just have to work on their schedule.


----------



## theranch (May 14, 2011)

Duralite Trailers are one of the best kept secrets when it comes to well built long lasting aluminum livestock trailers. All bolted and riveted made from aluminum extrusions. Not one structural weld. Built in Clark, SD for the last 30 years.

www.duralitetrailers.com


----------



## MT hayer (Mar 1, 2014)

We have an old Featherlite 30' Trailer and a pretty new Sooner 30'. I would highly recommend the Sooner because it is solid! You go push out on the side walls of the Wilson, Barrett, Duralite, and they seem pretty tinny. Also the rivets that hold the axle assembly on those comes up through the floor so with time the manure will start to leak through and cause the floor to do bad things. They are all nice trailers to start with. A big thing is to buy what you can stop!! If your using a single wheel pickup, stay with 24 or less! For an all purpose trailer for the cattle operation I would recommend a 7.5 by 24 Sooner with 2 8k axles. It may ride a little stiffer but the rubber won't beat out of the torsion axles as fast. Go check one out today and see yourself!


----------

